# AVATAR and SIGNATURE ISSUES- READ HERE FIRST



## lovetoscrap

*NEW POSTERS must have at least 10 posts in order to add an Avatar or Signature to their profiles.  After your 10th post there is also a time delay before these options will be available. *

When these features have been enabled you will be able to hover over your username in the upper right corner and see options for Avatar and Signature . 

For assistance with these or any other Technical "how do I" questions please read the FAQ here on the Welcome Board >>***FAQ's***<< incl. AVATARS, SIGS,  FINDING YOUR POSTS etc or post your questions to the Technical Support Board .

Please do not just post randomly to increase your post count. We have plenty of threads all over the boards that you can contribute to and be able to increase your post count.


----------



## saratriceratops

Thanks! Really helpful info!!


----------



## stfam5

thanks!


----------



## Taraven87

Suddenly I don't feel so technically challenged anymore!


----------



## Texian@WDW

I feel very technically challenged  !  I can't understand how to get an avatar.  When it says choose a file, I pick iPhoto because that's where my photos are.  That's as far as I get.  Any suggestions?  I am not tech savvy at all - just surf the net and that's about it.  My old avatar on The Dis was Pumba, lol, and I remember it was an option and was very easy to do - that's why I had one.


----------



## lovetoscrap

Texian@WDW said:


> I feel very technically challenged  !  I can't understand how to get an avatar.  When it says choose a file, I pick iPhoto because that's where my photos are.  That's as far as I get.  Any suggestions?  I am not tech savvy at all - just surf the net and that's about it.  My old avatar on The Dis was Pumba, lol, and I remember it was an option and was very easy to do - that's why I had one.


Please ask for help on the Technical Support Board.  The link is in the first post.


----------



## CRM43

Awesome! Thank goodness i came here to read this. Been trying to put in an avatar for over 20 mins now.


----------



## Grumpyhaus

That certainly answers my question, Thank You


----------



## *Trader Sam*

That makes sense to me now.Thanks.


----------



## IlovePluto

I have 17 posts - still can't update my signature info which is terribly outdated...help.


----------



## KLN112

thanks!


----------



## lovetoscrap

IlovePluto said:


> I have 17 posts - still can't update my signature info which is terribly outdated...help.



Please read the FAQ thread for help with your signature.  If you still need assistance please post on the Tech Support Board.


----------



## PirateZeta

Thank you for letting us know about the posting and time requirement I've been trying to figure this out for about an hour!


----------



## Iheartdreaming

Thanks for sharing this. I was looking everywhere for a way to put a signature on.


----------



## Plutopia

Whew. Thought I was going crazy! Thank you for the clarification


----------



## Under the Library

Oh duh, makes sense! Glad I finally decided to read the info threads.


----------



## PirateZeta

Yeah glad I found an Info thread because there's so much info on here already I'm feeling overloaded.


----------



## Mur

lol. I should have looked here before spending half an hour trying to figure out where to edit my avatar and signature.


----------



## lindotts

That really sucks about not being able to post a sig or avatar until you make 10 posts...


----------



## Amber Hill

lovetoscrap said:


> *NEW POSTERS must have at least 10 posts in order to add an Avatar or Signature to their profiles.  After your 10th post there is also a time delay before these options will be available (usually about 30-60 mintues)*
> 
> When these features have been enabled you will be able to hover over your username in the upper right corner and see options for Avatar and Signature .
> 
> For assistance with these or any other Technical "how do I" questions please read the FAQ here on the Welcome Board >>***FAQ's***<< incl. AVATARS, SIGS,  FINDING YOUR POSTS etc or post your questions to the Technical Support Board .


Thanks!! Awesome info


----------



## Mausk

Does this also affect people who haven't been on lately, I have a 2 year old signature


----------



## Putney

lovetoscrap said:


> *NEW POSTERS must have at least 10 posts in order to add an Avatar or Signature to their profiles.  After your 10th post there is also a time delay before these options will be available (usually about 30-60 mintues)*
> 
> When these features have been enabled you will be able to hover over your username in the upper right corner and see options for Avatar and Signature .
> 
> For assistance with these or any other Technical "how do I" questions please read the FAQ here on the Welcome Board >>***FAQ's***<< incl. AVATARS, SIGS,  FINDING YOUR POSTS etc or post your questions to the Technical Support Board .


Thanks for the info. I'm really excited about joining the boardds


----------



## BekahBelle

Do the 10 posts have to be new threads or do comments count too?


----------



## jolene63

I'm so glad I found this thread.  I was going nuts trying to figure out how to add a picture.


----------



## gjaninek

Thanks


----------



## BekahBelle

Never mind. Figured it out!


----------



## wp95jma

Ugh, trying to update my signature from last year and I can't figure out how to do it. Guess I need to post more


----------



## tjhart69

Thank you for the information. I have been trying to figure out how to update my profile pictures and the initial post I found discussed hovering over your ID which did not work for me. I guess I need to do less creeping/reading and more postings!


----------



## tjhart69

Do comments count as posts or just new thread posts? Also, how can I see how many posts I have had? Is there a counter somewhere on my profile?


----------



## tjhart69

I think I just answered some of my own questions. After the last post I noticed that there is a counter under my blank profile picture that says "messages" with a number next to it. The number went up by one when I posted the last comment, so I would conclude that the messages is the number of posts and the counter is right under the profile picture/blank with my name.


----------



## Emr410

Glad to see this info.


----------



## Tsprowles

Thanks for the info! Probably should have looked here before trying to figure it out for 10 minutes.


----------



## TinkyFeet

Thanks for the information!


----------



## Tod&CopperFan

Thanks for the info!


----------



## WillowWisp

Thanks, this is helpful.


----------



## Bugs_Bunny

Thank you for having this at the top! It was my first question!


----------



## ZippAdeeDoo

Guess I should've read this thread prior to spending 10-15 minutes thinking I was missing something. lol


----------



## SupplySide

Thank you so much! I was just about to post that very same question when I saw this thread.


----------



## dark54555

I must have added a signature before this was turned on.  And now I can't edit it.


----------



## Glittercat

@dark54555 it won't be long now!  You'll be able to adjust your siggy soon, just a few more posts I think. 10 is when you can change it I think, well, about a half an hour after you hit that number.


----------



## rebornat33

glad I found this as well. I was trying to update my ticker and couldn't figure out why it wouldn't let me.


----------



## Ashley Nadeau

why is my tickler not showing the months/week/day, however when I preview my signature it shows up there?


----------



## Boonesully

Thank you


----------



## LaurelMW

Interesting, I have an Avatar because I signed in through facebook, but the signature thing was confusing me. Guess I just have to post more...


----------



## NicRic

Good to know thanks!


----------



## Scrapcomber

That's why I could see it then thank you


----------



## jnjhuddle

Thanks for the info!


----------



## Deogburnc

lovetoscrap said:


> *NEW POSTERS must have at least 10 posts in order to add an Avatar or Signature to their profiles.  After your 10th post there is also a time delay before these options will be available (usually about 30-60 mintues)*
> 
> When these features have been enabled you will be able to hover over your username in the upper right corner and see options for Avatar and Signature .
> 
> For assistance with these or any other Technical "how do I" questions please read the FAQ here on the Welcome Board >>***FAQ's***<< incl. AVATARS, SIGS,  FINDING YOUR POSTS etc or post your questions to the Technical Support Board .


Thank,you


----------



## MrPTato

lovetoscrap said:


> *NEW POSTERS must have at least 10 posts in order to add an Avatar or Signature to their profiles.  After your 10th post there is also a time delay before these options will be available (usually about 30-60 mintues)*
> 
> When these features have been enabled you will be able to hover over your username in the upper right corner and see options for Avatar and Signature .
> 
> For assistance with these or any other Technical "how do I" questions please read the FAQ here on the Welcome Board >>***FAQ's***<< incl. AVATARS, SIGS,  FINDING YOUR POSTS etc or post your questions to the Technical Support Board .



Good to know!


----------



## Mdemayo

Thanks for the info!


----------



## Mdemayo

So signing into Facebook automatically gives you an avatar?


----------



## aliehssunday

lovetoscrap said:


> *NEW POSTERS must have at least 10 posts in order to add an Avatar or Signature to their profiles.  After your 10th post there is also a time delay before these options will be available (usually about 30-60 mintues)*
> 
> When these features have been enabled you will be able to hover over your username in the upper right corner and see options for Avatar and Signature .
> 
> For assistance with these or any other Technical "how do I" questions please read the FAQ here on the Welcome Board >>***FAQ's***<< incl. AVATARS, SIGS,  FINDING YOUR POSTS etc or post your questions to the Technical Support Board .


So helpful, thank you!


----------



## aliehssunday

aliehssunday said:


> So helpful, thank you!


Do "likes" count as posts?


----------



## siskaren

aliehssunday said:


> Do "likes" count as posts?



No, but it's a moot point since you now have 14 posts and obviously have an avatar.


----------



## Ashleydc

Thank you!


----------



## Jamie297

lovetoscrap said:


> *NEW POSTERS must have at least 10 posts in order to add an Avatar or Signature to their profiles.  After your 10th post there is also a time delay before these options will be available (usually about 30-60 mintues)*
> 
> When these features have been enabled you will be able to hover over your username in the upper right corner and see options for Avatar and Signature .
> 
> For assistance with these or any other Technical "how do I" questions please read the FAQ here on the Welcome Board >>***FAQ's***<< incl. AVATARS, SIGS,  FINDING YOUR POSTS etc or post your questions to the Technical Support Board .


That explains it... Thanks for the info!


----------



## Jessicandice

Thank you. I should have looked here first. I tried to google the answer so I didn't look dumb.


----------



## brb1006

Thanks for the advice


----------



## LadyBJ

Now I see why even though I already have 10 posts, I still can't change my avatar. It may take a few more minutes. Thank you!!


----------



## DLSean22

Good to know...now only 8 more posts to go.


----------



## Shushan

Thanks for the info


----------



## BlingBling22

thank you


----------



## LilPiglet

Thanks for the info. Just curious what is the time delay after a new member reaches 10 posts? I am on post 11 now and I still can't add an avatar.


----------



## Candy1971

Thanks! I'm new, and I'm glad I found this before I tried to do an avatar


----------



## JerseyBernie

lovetoscrap said:


> *NEW POSTERS must have at least 10 posts in order to add an Avatar or Signature to their profiles.  After your 10th post there is also a time delay before these options will be available (usually about 30-60 mintues)*
> 
> When these features have been enabled you will be able to hover over your username in the upper right corner and see options for Avatar and Signature .
> 
> For assistance with these or any other Technical "how do I" questions please read the FAQ here on the Welcome Board >>***FAQ's***<< incl. AVATARS, SIGS,  FINDING YOUR POSTS etc or post your questions to the Technical Support Board .


Helpful. Thanks.


----------



## Nikole Wyles

Thank you! This was very helpful information!


----------



## laurxx24

Thank you so much for posting this!  I was just pressing preferences about 100 times hoping something would change!


----------



## TravelJess

Thanks, that was very helpful!


----------



## ChimCher-ee

Somewhere after feeling tecnically challenged but before bailing on the best commnity I've come across (and the ONLY one I've joined!), I'm so glad I decided to just read posts for a while. Very helpful!


----------



## Hollymickey

newbie here.  This helps but what is considered a post?  commenting on a thread or creating a thread.


----------



## siskaren

Hollymickey said:


> newbie here.  This helps but what is considered a post?  commenting on a thread or creating a thread.



If it was creating a thread, I still wouldn't have one.


----------



## bruinsfan88

Oh goodness me. I should have looked harder when I was trying to look everywhere for how to change my signature! Guess I know the answer now!


----------



## RosasFamily

thanks for this info!


----------



## smilerjones

Thank You for posting this!


----------



## mjholden

Good to know - thank you!


----------



## DIS_AWC

Thank you for flagging all of the helpful info in the boards - makes it much easier for a new member to learn the ropes here!


----------



## DisKYFan01

Thanks for the help!


----------



## Monykalyn

Checking countdown


----------



## Chantel LeMaster

I'm working on getting my Dumbo ears so that I too can post an avatar!


----------



## Dis4Heather

Great! Can't wait to get a Disney pic up!


----------



## kellymartin612

Thanks of the information.


----------



## delfin59

Good to know! I was wondering how I could add avatar!


----------



## QueenDp

Thank you for the info.


----------



## enchantedtikigoddess

I thought I was going crazy bc I couldn't edit my signature but I had one anyways...it must be there from before the format change


----------



## Tiki Mark

Thanks for the info! First post!


----------



## Confederate Scott

Very useful information,  Thanks.


----------



## Kwcpa

Thanks!


----------



## Atobias

Happy to find this forum. Thanks!!!


----------



## rapunzel35

thought I was crazy that I couldn't figure out how to put a pic. glad I found this.


----------



## Boomerdog

Taraven87 said:


> Suddenly I don't feel so technically challenged anymore!



Haha! Exactly my thoughts!


----------



## ajjoplin1

lovetoscrap said:


> *NEW POSTERS must have at least 10 posts in order to add an Avatar or Signature to their profiles.  After your 10th post there is also a time delay before these options will be available (usually about 30-60 mintues)*
> 
> When these features have been enabled you will be able to hover over your username in the upper right corner and see options for Avatar and Signature .
> 
> For assistance with these or any other Technical "how do I" questions please read the FAQ here on the Welcome Board >>***FAQ's***<< incl. AVATARS, SIGS,  FINDING YOUR POSTS etc or post your questions to the Technical Support Board .


This was very helpful!! Thanks so much for posting....


----------



## Oregonfarmgirl

Thanks for the information.


----------



## ConnecticutNonna

lovetoscrap said:


> *NEW POSTERS must have at least 10 posts in order to add an Avatar or Signature to their profiles.  After your 10th post there is also a time delay before these options will be available (usually about 30-60 mintues)*
> 
> When these features have been enabled you will be able to hover over your username in the upper right corner and see options for Avatar and Signature .
> 
> For assistance with these or any other Technical "how do I" questions please read the FAQ here on the Welcome Board >>***FAQ's***<< incl. AVATARS, SIGS,  FINDING YOUR POSTS etc or post your questions to the Technical Support Board .


Thank you


----------



## georgia_kat20

thank you like you saved my life


----------



## ChosenBelle

thank you!


----------



## walker0829

I was trying to figure out how to edit my signature from last year since it seems to think I'm going in May 2016(when I went in May 2014)! I guess this requirement wasn't there when I joined. I'm now trying to get to 10 posts so I can fix it!


----------



## SnowWhiteOz

Thanks!


----------



## KeithNotKieth

Ahh, pays to read the instructions, eh? Check.


----------



## ICanDis

lovetoscrap said:


> *NEW POSTERS must have at least 10 posts in order to add an Avatar or Signature to their profiles.  After your 10th post there is also a time delay before these options will be available (usually about 30-60 mintues)*
> 
> When these features have been enabled you will be able to hover over your username in the upper right corner and see options for Avatar and Signature .
> 
> For assistance with these or any other Technical "how do I" questions please read the FAQ here on the Welcome Board >>***FAQ's***<< incl. AVATARS, SIGS,  FINDING YOUR POSTS etc or post your questions to the Technical Support Board .


Thank you, I better get going to get to 10


----------



## heyarnie

Thanks!


----------



## BeachLover1972

Ah... ok – Thank you! (Glad I checked before asking how-to on a separate post  )


----------



## DisneyMadBeth

Ah that explains it! I was getting an error when I tried to change my avatar pic, glad I found this thread!


----------



## SoulShineDisneyLove

lovetoscrap said:


> *NEW POSTERS must have at least 10 posts in order to add an Avatar or Signature to their profiles.  After your 10th post there is also a time delay before these options will be available (usually about 30-60 mintues)*
> 
> When these features have been enabled you will be able to hover over your username in the upper right corner and see options for Avatar and Signature .
> 
> For assistance with these or any other Technical "how do I" questions please read the FAQ here on the Welcome Board >>***FAQ's***<< incl. AVATARS, SIGS,  FINDING YOUR POSTS etc or post your questions to the Technical Support Board .


THank you!


----------



## JDGrage

so with the 10 post rule i do not agree with it. i want to send a message to a fellow member and the only way to do so is to post 10 item prior to sending a message. the rules should be re hashed and when we as poster try to post fluff to qualify we get punished..


----------



## lovetoscrap

JDGrage said:


> so with the 10 post rule i do not agree with it. i want to send a message to a fellow member and the only way to do so is to post 10 item prior to sending a message. the rules should be re hashed and when we as poster try to post fluff to qualify we get punished..



With over 60 boards here there are plenty of ways for you to jump in and get involved and make relevant posts in a short time in order to reach the 10 post minimum.


----------



## Starlynne

Thanks!


----------



## dawsonfam

so helpful! thank you!


----------



## akoenig

Thanks! Excited to get started here!


----------



## ItsBril

I was wondering why I couldn't have a "profile picture" Thanks!


----------



## DisFanNJ

Thanks for the info!  Couldn't figure out why my countdown tickers were not appearing.


----------



## wmjeffer

Great info! I was wondering why I couldn't add a signature


----------



## bnkina

lovetoscrap said:


> *NEW POSTERS must have at least 10 posts in order to add an Avatar or Signature to their profiles.  After your 10th post there is also a time delay before these options will be available (usually about 30-60 mintues)*
> 
> When these features have been enabled you will be able to hover over your username in the upper right corner and see options for Avatar and Signature .
> 
> For assistance with these or any other Technical "how do I" questions please read the FAQ here on the Welcome Board >>***FAQ's***<< incl. AVATARS, SIGS,  FINDING YOUR POSTS etc or post your questions to the Technical Support Board .



Thanks for this!


----------



## KovuLover

Fwew! I was wondering why it kept giving me an error when I tried to add a picture for my profile.

I shall wait until 10 posts strong! 

KovuLover


----------



## harambetheaterhobo

thanks!


----------



## RunBakeLove

Thanks!


----------



## Maty

Thank you. I'm new here. I was trying to figure out why it wouldn't tell me how many post before it gave me the option.


----------



## bluebirdie

Thanks! Haven't been on here much and kept wondering why I couldn't edit my old sig and pic.


----------



## astrunkstein

Thank you!  I've had an account forever and didn't realize!


----------



## limabeanies

Good information. Thanks for the help.


----------



## Moocabn2258

Thank you!


----------



## mousecrayz

Thanks!


----------



## AKL_Princess

Thank you for posting this.


----------



## Auntie A

thank you


----------



## oizirped

Thanks!


----------



## Mloper

Thanks, I was able to add the Avatar several months ago but just been lurking. Now I know why my picture loads are not working.


----------



## James d

Wow thought it was just me doing something wrong. Thanks for the info


----------



## EvilDrPorkchop21

Thanks!


----------



## themonorailappreciator

Thank goodness! now I must get up to 10 posts..


----------



## Lilymum

Thanks for the info was wondering how to insert avatars x


----------



## TNRN011005

Thanks!  I had been scouring my profile trying to figure this out!


----------



## amandasomerville

Thank you for posting this!


----------



## tparsons

Thanks


----------



## laugh_n_loudly

Awesomeness, I thought I was doing something wrong. Off to post some more. Fun! Now to think of a cool avatar, when I am able to!


----------



## Heatherj726

Super helpful! Thank you so much!


----------



## Maricia

Very helpful to us newbies! Thanks!


----------



## henry lutz

lovetoscrap said:


> *NEW POSTERS must have at least 10 posts in order to add an Avatar or Signature to their profiles.  After your 10th post there is also a time delay before these options will be available (usually about 30-60 mintues)*
> 
> When these features have been enabled you will be able to hover over your username in the upper right corner and see options for Avatar and Signature .
> 
> For assistance with these or any other Technical "how do I" questions please read the FAQ here on the Welcome Board >>***FAQ's***<< incl. AVATARS, SIGS,  FINDING YOUR POSTS etc or post your questions to the Technical Support Board .



Cannot seem to find out if I can change my user name that appears on my posts


----------



## lovetoscrap

henry lutz said:


> Cannot seem to find out if I can change my user name that appears on my posts



You can not.  If you would like to use a new name you will need to just stop using this account and start a new one. You can get more information by posting on our Technical Support Board found near the bottom of the main list.


----------



## MouseLovingMom

Taraven87 said:


> Suddenly I don't feel so technically challenged anymore!


RIGHT!!!!!!!! LOL


----------



## PixieDustGirl18

So helpful thank you! I don't feel that untech savy


----------



## DGoofy

Thank you!!!


----------



## adamkat

Good to know.  Almost there thank you for the info!


----------



## tngriffith

Thank you!


----------



## kkdalrymple

Thanks!


----------



## Terrie Konrad

Good to know


----------



## Bee3387

Thanks!!


----------



## Kiwi Mom

Thank you


----------



## _Tizzy_

OK, glad I read this before spending more time trying to figure out how to add an Avatar!


----------



## Karen Schubert Reimer

Thank you!


----------



## Guittech

Awesomesauce!  Thanks for the info!


----------



## SteamboatVinny

Thanks. Good stuff!


----------



## MadisonMouse13

Perfect!! Only a few more posts to go LOL!


----------



## EllaTremaine

Thanks!  I had no idea what I was doing wrong!


----------



## brianap92

Thanks!


----------



## yayoi

Thank you!


----------



## Whatsername

Thanks for the info! I was very confused that I couldn't edit my signature!


----------



## MommyBear09

Whew!! Thanks for that! I couldn't figure out what I was doing wrong.


----------



## Jedi Jeff

Ah. That was the issue.


----------



## Jpepper2

Thank you!


----------



## John Chen

I was wondering about that.  Thanks


----------



## TorTagFam

I thought it was just me who couldn't put on an avatar!  Now I think I'll go read the FAQs...


----------



## stephijh

Thank you!


----------



## TGuy

Ha ha thanks this helped!


----------



## ACoupleOfDisneyFans

Thanks!


----------



## musictchr4013

Thanks!


----------



## Larraine Denise

Thanks! I was wondering when I'd be able to change my picture.


----------



## sydneymickey

Thank you!


----------



## heathierose21

Thanks! I was wondering why I couldn't change my avatar! Lol should have read this first but have been a minimal poster for years!


----------



## dizzy daisy

Thanks for having this pinned and easy to find


----------



## Tinkmom96

Thank you... I was on this board years ago. My email is not retrieving anything... sadly, I have to start over! If anyone could assist, that would be wonderful!


----------



## lovetoscrap

Tinkmom96 said:


> Thank you... I was on this board years ago. My email is not retrieving anything... sadly, I have to start over! If anyone could assist, that would be wonderful!


What do you need help with?


----------



## Tinkmom96

lovetoscrap said:


> What do you need help with?


Is it possible to look up my name under a different email? Or by my maiden name? Thanks so much. I know I was a member of this board years ago, but nothing comes up under my current email....


----------



## lovetoscrap

Tinkmom96 said:


> Is it possible to look up my name under a different email? Or by my maiden name? Thanks so much. I know I was a member of this board years ago, but nothing comes up under my current email....


Please send an email to support@wdwinfo.com and explain the situation to see if they can help you.


----------



## Tinkmom96

lovetoscrap said:


> Please send an email to support@wdwinfo.com and explain the situation to see if they can help you.


Thank you for your help! Will do!


----------



## philperdue01

Thanks


----------



## Etherflyer

Thanks


----------



## Jawolf

Thanks for info, I had been searching all over for a signature setting!


----------



## greatbigbeautifultomorrow

lovetoscrap said:


> *NEW POSTERS must have at least 10 posts in order to add an Avatar or Signature to their profiles.  After your 10th post there is also a time delay before these options will be available (usually about 30-60 mintues)*
> 
> When these features have been enabled you will be able to hover over your username in the upper right corner and see options for Avatar and Signature .
> 
> For assistance with these or any other Technical "how do I" questions please read the FAQ here on the Welcome Board >>***FAQ's***<< incl. AVATARS, SIGS,  FINDING YOUR POSTS etc or post your questions to the Technical Support Board .



Thanks! It can be overwhelming trying to figure it all out, so these kinds of stickies are helpful!


----------



## jmccoy18

lovetoscrap said:


> *NEW POSTERS must have at least 10 posts in order to add an Avatar or Signature to their profiles.  After your 10th post there is also a time delay before these options will be available (usually about 30-60 mintues)*
> 
> When these features have been enabled you will be able to hover over your username in the upper right corner and see options for Avatar and Signature .
> 
> For assistance with these or any other Technical "how do I" questions please read the FAQ here on the Welcome Board >>***FAQ's***<< incl. AVATARS, SIGS,  FINDING YOUR POSTS etc or post your questions to the Technical Support Board .



thanks! this was very helpful


----------



## PrettyinPinkMom

Thank you! Great info.


----------



## jvncnt

lovetoscrap said:


> *NEW POSTERS must have at least 10 posts in order to add an Avatar or Signature to their profiles.  After your 10th post there is also a time delay before these options will be available (usually about 30-60 mintues)*
> 
> When these features have been enabled you will be able to hover over your username in the upper right corner and see options for Avatar and Signature .
> 
> For assistance with these or any other Technical "how do I" questions please read the FAQ here on the Welcome Board >>***FAQ's***<< incl. AVATARS, SIGS,  FINDING YOUR POSTS etc or post your questions to the Technical Support Board .


Thanks!


----------



## 4thSandersonSister

Thank you!


----------



## Steania

Thanks for the information! I had not idea how to go about adding the Avatar! Now I know.


----------



## Manderius

Ohh that's why lol have to do 10 posts


----------



## OrangeBirdFL

thanks!


----------



## Eric Topp

Why do we have to wait for 10?


----------



## Tresmama

Many Thanks!


----------



## DiannaVM

No wonder I felt so lost trying to figure out where to put my signature!! Should've come here first before I aimlessly kept playing around on my profile lol!! Silly me.


----------



## Katey Brown

I still can't believe how thorough this board is! Kudos for creating and maintaining this.


----------



## disrunaddict522

Thank you!


----------



## ekruze

DiannaVM said:


> No wonder I felt so lost trying to figure out where to put my signature!! Should've come here first before I aimlessly kept playing around on my profile lol!! Silly me.


Me too!


----------



## annie1995

Ok, I am unable to make any changes to my personal info, avatar, writing under my avatar pic etc..  I keep getting error messages telling me all fields have to be filled out....Any suggestions on what I can do to fix it?


----------



## lovetoscrap

annie1995 said:


> Ok, I am unable to make any changes to my personal info, avatar, writing under my avatar pic etc..  I keep getting error messages telling me all fields have to be filled out....Any suggestions on what I can do to fix it?


Which are you trying to change when you get the error message?  There used to a security question you had to answer, not sure if the new board has it too.


----------



## annie1995

lovetoscrap said:


> Which are you trying to change when you get the error message?  There used to a security question you had to answer, not sure if the new board has it too.


It isn't asking me for anything.  I am just trying to remove my old tag fairy post, but it won't let me


----------



## lovetoscrap

annie1995 said:


> It isn't asking me for anything.  I am just trying to remove my old tag fairy post, but it won't let me


Look through every option on that page carefully.  I think there may be a security question hidden in there that you have to answer.  If you can't find anything please start a new thread on the Tech Support board.


----------



## SteamboatVinny

That explains it


----------



## WeLoveDisneyBunches

Makes sense


----------



## mernin

Glad I read this!


----------



## hmmchowell

Just posting


----------



## AprilDreamsOfDisney

Thanks!


----------



## TrampDog

lovetoscrap said:


> *NEW POSTERS must have at least 10 posts in order to add an Avatar or Signature to their profiles.  After your 10th post there is also a time delay before these options will be available (usually about 30-60 mintues)*
> 
> When these features have been enabled you will be able to hover over your username in the upper right corner and see options for Avatar and Signature .
> 
> For assistance with these or any other Technical "how do I" questions please read the FAQ here on the Welcome Board >>***FAQ's***<< incl. AVATARS, SIGS,  FINDING YOUR POSTS etc or post your questions to the Technical Support Board .




Thanks


----------



## Veronica Hodel

Awesome can't wait to set up my profile!


----------



## KkBb

Thanks, I was so confused on why it wasn't working!


----------



## Im_her_Mickey

Glad I found this...now to get to being an active DISer lol...Kinda feel silly now for trying for about 30 minutes trying to get an avatar the other day when I joined.


----------



## EMJH-DVCluv

Thanks for the tip.


----------



## LeoF20446

Thanks! Good info to know.


----------



## Alexa Ruchel

Thanks!


----------



## disneymomcc

Good to know!


----------



## Henry Jones Jr.

lovetoscrap said:


> *NEW POSTERS must have at least 10 posts in order to add an Avatar or Signature to their profiles.  After your 10th post there is also a time delay before these options will be available (usually about 30-60 mintues)*
> 
> When these features have been enabled you will be able to hover over your username in the upper right corner and see options for Avatar and Signature .
> 
> For assistance with these or any other Technical "how do I" questions please read the FAQ here on the Welcome Board >>***FAQ's***<< incl. AVATARS, SIGS,  FINDING YOUR POSTS etc or post your questions to the Technical Support Board .





lovetoscrap said:


> *NEW POSTERS must have at least 10 posts in order to add an Avatar or Signature to their profiles.  After your 10th post there is also a time delay before these options will be available (usually about 30-60 mintues)*
> 
> When these features have been enabled you will be able to hover over your username in the upper right corner and see options for Avatar and Signature .
> 
> For assistance with these or any other Technical "how do I" questions please read the FAQ here on the Welcome Board >>***FAQ's***<< incl. AVATARS, SIGS,  FINDING YOUR POSTS etc or post your questions to the Technical Support Board .


----------



## Henry Jones Jr.

Thanks!


----------



## TraceyPoppins

Oh...now I get it!


----------



## JSpice10

Phew, I thought I was going crazy not being able to change my avatar!  Thanks for the helpful information!


----------



## seeshores

Great info for us newbies. Thanks!


----------



## Papaspaldo

I couldn't work out what was going on as I had been a member for over 12mths but not active, I had 5 posts, and already have a signature, but cant change it, still has my ticker from my last cruise! So no wonder I cant change anything. Thank you


----------



## JStephenson

Thank you!


----------



## Elsa22

read here first pretty much says it... i wondered a while, tried a few times, now I know the reason i can't add an avatar


----------



## Fia

Well that makes sense now.  wish I had read this sooner.


----------



## PrincessTraci

Thank you for posting this.
I like to consider myself technically savy, but I was feeling like a real schmuck when I couldn't figure out how to add an avatar.
You have made my night better, DIS boards.
Thank you.


----------



## PrincessTraci

lindotts said:


> That really sucks about not being able to post a sig or avatar until you make 10 posts...


I would definitely agree with this. It is a bit odd.
However, I wonder if it is to weed out the people who are inactive on the forums?


----------



## LionKingCPA

Thanks for the info!!


----------



## Disney_Obsessed11

10 posts before you're able to post a picture is a little silly in my opinion. I feel so stupid after searching how to do this for like 20 minutes lol.


----------



## Magickingdomprince

Thank you for the help!


----------



## MommyinHonduras

Thanks, I was just wondering


----------



## Nick & Sean

Thanks for the info!


----------



## WDWpaulJr

Im pretty new here and tried figuring this out for like 30 minutes. Im glad I saw this! Thank you!


----------



## CourtSchwab

Thank you!  You just saved me another 20 minutes of frustration.


----------



## Jenis

Thanks for the info!


----------



## DisneyTXFan88

Thanks!


----------



## UberGoofy

Thanks!!


----------



## figmentfan423

Mur said:


> lol. I should have looked here before spending half an hour trying to figure out where to edit my avatar and signature.


You and me both


----------



## RachieBelle

Thank you, helpful information!


----------



## ToniClifford

Haha!  I thought I was being really silly when I couldn't work it out.  Thanks for the info - and loving this whole site btw!  So helpful!


----------



## Tontaposa

I have been trying to change my Avatar for an hour lol.


----------



## Tontaposa

Thank you!


----------



## Jessicaelaine

lovetoscrap said:


> *NEW POSTERS must have at least 10 posts in order to add an Avatar or Signature to their profiles.  After your 10th post there is also a time delay before these options will be available (usually about 30-60 mintues)*
> 
> When these features have been enabled you will be able to hover over your username in the upper right corner and see options for Avatar and Signature .
> 
> For assistance with these or any other Technical "how do I" questions please read the FAQ here on the Welcome Board >>***FAQ's***<< incl. AVATARS, SIGS,  FINDING YOUR POSTS etc or post your questions to the Technical Support Board .
> 
> Please do not just post randomly to increase your post count. We have plenty of threads all over the boards that you can contribute to and be able to increase your post count.


When can I begin conversations ?


----------



## kaorin

Thanks for sharing this. I was looking everywhere for a way to put a signature on.


----------



## kaorin

Tank you !!


----------



## Princess_Sarah63

Thanks! I was going crazy trying to figure out how to add an avatar!


----------



## Natalie Herbert

This thread has been very helpful, thanks


----------



## Eeyore69Animal71

Thanks for saving me a lot of time!


----------



## AllthingsDisMom

Thank you so much, I was wondering why I kept getting the access denied message.


----------



## socarroll79

Thanks for the info!


----------



## socarroll79

lovetoscrap said:


> Please read the FAQ thread for help with your signature.  If you still need assistance please post on the Tech Support Board.


Thank you!!


----------



## maryniafaith

Thanks for this!!


----------



## Ensusieasm

What does the tiny green triangle on the top left of my avatar mean?


----------



## lovetoscrap

Ensusieasm said:


> What does the tiny green triangle on the top left of my avatar mean?


It just shows that you are currently online.


----------



## Ensusieasm

lovetoscrap said:


> It just shows that you are currently online.


Oh, but of course! Thank You!


----------



## chelsearenee

Thanks for the info!


----------



## Nichde

Thanks for this information. I was getting frustrated trying to figure out how to add a picture. Thanks again


----------



## Jennifer Sherer

Thanks for all the info.  I thought I was doing something wrong when I couldn't add my avatar!


----------



## GoKings

Than you!  Glad I decided to read this first


----------



## Wobbley

I thought I was stupid  now I see the 10 post thing nice


----------



## Wobbley

GoKings said:


> Than you!  Glad I decided to read this first



 wish I had read this a week ago.


----------



## owill

Helpful thread.  Saved me the trouble of trying to figure out why I couldn't add a picture.


----------



## DarkAngel

Thanks a bunch!


----------



## DisneyDaybyDay

Ah thanks - was trying to find a way to fix my old signature - now I need to find a spot to get 10 posts


----------



## Rhegan Eggebrecht

lovetoscrap said:


> *NEW POSTERS must have at least 10 posts in order to add an Avatar or Signature to their profiles.  After your 10th post there is also a time delay before these options will be available (usually about 30-60 mintues)*
> 
> When these features have been enabled you will be able to hover over your username in the upper right corner and see options for Avatar and Signature .
> 
> For assistance with these or any other Technical "how do I" questions please read the FAQ here on the Welcome Board >>***FAQ's***<< incl. AVATARS, SIGS,  FINDING YOUR POSTS etc or post your questions to the Technical Support Board .
> 
> Please do not just post randomly to increase your post count. We have plenty of threads all over the boards that you can contribute to and be able to increase your post count.


----------



## Rhegan Eggebrecht

Should have read that prior to losing an hour of my life hitting the same links in my account.  Wow, I feel like a block head!


----------



## JessNewt

Thank you for posting this! Been banging my head against a wall trying to figure this out


----------



## NEINASON

Thanks!  I was wondering!


----------



## Magnolia85

Great info!!


----------



## CamilaGS

was going crazy trying to figure it out like everyone else, thanks!


----------



## Bunch0rz5

Thank you for the information.


----------



## Tammy Sarault-Levy

Great! Thank you for the information


----------



## FabMichigan

Thanks! My first post


----------



## SnakeofSpades

Thank you for this post! I was about to embarrass myself by asking...


----------



## RichAndKassieAdventures

Thanks For the Info! I thought I was doing something wrong!


----------



## MemphisVanessa

Thank you! This helps a lot!


----------



## CrazyDisneyWife

lovetoscrap said:


> *NEW POSTERS must have at least 10 posts in order to add an Avatar or Signature to their profiles.  After your 10th post there is also a time delay before these options will be available (usually about 30-60 mintues)*
> 
> When these features have been enabled you will be able to hover over your username in the upper right corner and see options for Avatar and Signature .
> 
> For assistance with these or any other Technical "how do I" questions please read the FAQ here on the Welcome Board >>***FAQ's***<< incl. AVATARS, SIGS,  FINDING YOUR POSTS etc or post your questions to the Technical Support Board .
> 
> Please do not just post randomly to increase your post count. We have plenty of threads all over the boards that you can contribute to and be able to increase your post count.


Thank You!


----------



## DuffyForPresident

This is very helpful - was wondering why I couldn't add an avatar!!


----------



## Heidi Myers

Will wait in anticipation to be able to load an avatar and signature... Thanks


----------



## Stinkerbelle_628

Thanks for the info!  Just planned a trip for December 2016 and am ready to be active again - signature, etc. all need updating!


----------



## yelnad

Thanks for this info!!


----------



## K8theGr8

Good to know!  Thanks!


----------



## Bosco69

lovetoscrap said:


> *NEW POSTERS must have at least 10 posts in order to add an Avatar or Signature to their profiles.  After your 10th post there is also a time delay before these options will be available (usually about 30-60 mintues)*
> 
> When these features have been enabled you will be able to hover over your username in the upper right corner and see options for Avatar and Signature .
> 
> For assistance with these or any other Technical "how do I" questions please read the FAQ here on the Welcome Board >>***FAQ's***<< incl. AVATARS, SIGS,  FINDING YOUR POSTS etc or post your questions to the Technical Support Board .
> 
> Be sure not use your name in your profile.  I made that mistake and didn't realize it right away.  You can't change that.  The only option you will have is to start all over with a new account.  HUGE PAIN!!


----------



## harrison23

Thanks


----------



## Minnie'sBowtique

Thank you!


----------



## Corbinator

Thank you. Does this count as a post? Or do I have to create my own thread?


----------



## Kaa From Oz

lovetoscrap said:


> *NEW POSTERS must have at least 10 posts in order to add an Avatar or Signature to their profiles.  After your 10th post there is also a time delay before these options will be available (usually about 30-60 mintues)*
> 
> When these features have been enabled you will be able to hover over your username in the upper right corner and see options for Avatar and Signature .
> 
> For assistance with these or any other Technical "how do I" questions please read the FAQ here on the Welcome Board >>***FAQ's***<< incl. AVATARS, SIGS,  FINDING YOUR POSTS etc or post your questions to the Technical Support Board .
> 
> Please do not just post randomly to increase your post count. We have plenty of threads all over the boards that you can contribute to and be able to increase your post count.


Thanks for the Information mate
Keep Smiling
KAA


----------



## me-me1975

Thanks for the avatar info! New to site and all can be a little overwhelming


----------



## jessicaeasteregg

Tried searching for how to make a signature in the search box and didn't find anything, but glad I was smart enough to check this thread. Thank you!


----------



## littlemisscie

I've been apart of many message boards and couldnt figure out the avatar - thanks for the heads up!


----------



## iheartdisney44

Thanks for the helpful info!


----------



## disneymmc

Aha!  That explains it!  Thanks!


----------



## Littlehippo31

Can't wait to get an avatar... 9 posts to go


----------



## Dazzled by Disney

I feel so much better about not being able to find it now.


----------



## MamaDunk

Thank you for all the great Info!


----------



## meltom214

Thank you! I was going crazy trying to figure out how.


----------



## Chainsaw

Taraven87 said:


> Suddenly I don't feel so technically challenged anymore!


Same here!!


----------



## AngieMHF

Thank you this explains a lot


----------



## Camping Disney Man

Thanks!


----------



## LuckyAlpha

Thank you


----------



## Always Disney

Should of read the Fine Print!!!  I kept trying over and over to change it!  Thank you for the info!


----------



## Justin91

Thanks! This was helpful.


----------



## MSPeeler

Thank You!


----------



## Corbinator

sorry I didn't see there was a test page, I only found that out in the tech board.


----------



## BootsieCollins

Thank goodness I decided to see if this info was out there somewhere. I thought the signature and avatar options were just really well hidden!


----------



## OzDisMum

Thank you so much! Really helpful!


----------



## Lambiebell

Well, now it makes sense why I couldn't find how to do it! Thanks!


----------



## jengine

Thank you! I would have been searching for hours...


----------



## splunk

Amber Hill said:


> Thanks!! Awesome info


I agree!


----------



## VeronicaZS

Thanks, just what I was looking for!


----------



## Princess4

thanks for the info I was wondering what the count was and 10 is so low and easy to get to with the thread I am in thanks for having this no need to bother people


----------



## Ohana2011

What about all of those cute Disney emojis?  Where are members finding those?  They are adorable!!


----------



## siskaren

Ohana2011 said:


> What about all of those cute Disney emojis?  Where are members finding those?  They are adorable!!



Look for the smiley face at the top of the box you type your posts in.


----------



## Ohana2011

Thank you, Siskaren!!


----------



## dlhoop2000

Thanks! New here, and just what I was looking for!


----------



## dlhoop2000

Ohana2011 said:


> Thank you, Siskaren!!


Love the dancing goofy....I will have to figure that out next!


----------



## Toothless

Thank you! I thought I was doing something wrong!


----------



## SirMickey

Good to know!


----------



## 1lilspark

Cool Cool...thanks for letting me know...


----------



## JakInNeverland

lovetoscrap said:


> *NEW POSTERS must have at least 10 posts in order to add an Avatar or Signature to their profiles.  After your 10th post there is also a time delay before these options will be available (usually about 30-60 mintues)*
> 
> When these features have been enabled you will be able to hover over your username in the upper right corner and see options for Avatar and Signature .
> 
> For assistance with these or any other Technical "how do I" questions please read the FAQ here on the Welcome Board >>***FAQ's***<< incl. AVATARS, SIGS,  FINDING YOUR POSTS etc or post your questions to the Technical Support Board .
> 
> Please do not just post randomly to increase your post count. We have plenty of threads all over the boards that you can contribute to and be able to increase your post count.


Thank you! I was super confused as to why I couldn't add a photo lol =p


----------



## Laderer

Taraven87 said:


> Suddenly I don't feel so technically challenged anymore!


 Exactly what I was thinking! I was so confused LOL


----------



## Heather Meaney

Thanks for clearing that up. So does everyone just make 10 or so "me too" posts?  Seems kind of silly. But if those are the technical limits of the system...


----------



## Laderer

Heather Meaney said:


> Thanks for clearing that up. So does everyone just make 10 or so "me too" posts?  Seems kind of silly. But if those are the technical limits of the system...


Lol, what you say is really up to you.. As long as it's respectful, I think you're good


----------



## Mommy1104

Thanks!


----------



## Heather Meaney

Thanks Laderer!   I am working my way though the comments. Being respectful of course.  5 more to go now...


----------



## panthonyjr

Thanks


----------



## DisneyHygienist

Haha! I've spent 3 days trying to figure out how to change that generic profile pic!


----------



## Jeaniec

I'm new to this site.  I found it while looking for information on disney discounts.  I'm really enjoying reading the posts.  Lots of positive energy!


----------



## MissRee

Thank you for the info


----------



## Gaston's #1fan

Thanks I was so confused why I couldn't add one!


----------



## PaulyB18

Thanks - was looking in the options for about 10 minutes before I started to look why.


----------



## Sayuri

Ahhh... very helpful. Thanks!


----------



## BonnieBea

thanks


----------



## dizzyjen

Very helpful!


----------



## Star Wars Girl

Glad I found this thread.  I was very confused, haha.  I'm on another board that uses this setup, and I change my avatar pretty regularly over there, so I was lost.  

Out of curiosity, why is there a certain post count that must be reached before you can add an avatar?  Not being critical, just curious.


----------



## jabrony76

Thanks so much for this! I was wondering why I couldn't add a signature!


----------



## Angela0780

jabrony76 said:


> Thanks so much for this! I was wondering why I couldn't add a signature!



I was wondering why I couldn't add also... hahaha


----------



## Winniebell10

Very helpful! Thank you for having beginner info located in a convenient spot.


----------



## VailRaven

Good to know I need 10 posts to change my avatar.  I was wondering what the deal was with not having the "permission".


----------



## Cajun Rob

Great to know, I have been trying to find these items for about 30 minutes now. Wish I had tried here first


----------



## paulheather7

Thank you!  Newbie here.


----------



## WattsFamily

lovetoscrap said:


> *NEW POSTERS must have at least 10 posts in order to add an Avatar or Signature to their profiles.  After your 10th post there is also a time delay before these options will be available (usually about 30-60 mintues)*
> 
> When these features have been enabled you will be able to hover over your username in the upper right corner and see options for Avatar and Signature .
> 
> For assistance with these or any other Technical "how do I" questions please read the FAQ here on the Welcome Board >>***FAQ's***<< incl. AVATARS, SIGS,  FINDING YOUR POSTS etc or post your questions to the Technical Support Board .
> 
> Please do not just post randomly to increase your post count. We have plenty of threads all over the boards that you can contribute to and be able to increase your post count.


Thank you for this, I was wondering why I can't change my avatar right away, this was very helpful.


----------



## BippidiBoppidi

I thought I was doing something wrong.  Thank you for the information!


----------



## CJHCTek2016

Ah! Thanks for the post!


----------



## MamaMcK

gah!  THANK YOU!  <3  i literally just wasted a good solid 45 minutes SEARCHING in my "personal informaiton" section on where to click to add.  LOL.


----------



## dtrain

Helpful info thanks


----------



## Heatherann006

Very helpful!


----------



## Franco Indomenico

I am sure someone asked this before but how do you the vacation countdown ticker I went to the web site and did all 3 steps got the code copied it and pasted it under insert then code. If someone can tell me how to do it please


----------



## Mommyto1

Thank you for the information.


----------



## siskaren

Franco Indomenico said:


> I am sure someone asked this before but how do you the vacation countdown ticker I went to the web site and did all 3 steps got the code copied it and pasted it under insert then code. If someone can tell me how to do it please



I'm not understanding where you put it. Did you put it in your signature?


----------



## Pixie8913

Thanks been wondering why I couldn't change it


----------



## thejewellfamily

Thank you!


----------



## Greggieb

lovetoscrap said:


> *NEW POSTERS must have at least 10 posts in order to add an Avatar or Signature to their profiles.  After your 10th post there is also a time delay before these options will be available (usually about 30-60 mintues)*
> 
> When these features have been enabled you will be able to hover over your username in the upper right corner and see options for Avatar and Signature .
> 
> For assistance with these or any other Technical "how do I" questions please read the FAQ here on the Welcome Board >>***FAQ's***<< incl. AVATARS, SIGS,  FINDING YOUR POSTS etc or post your questions to the Technical Support Board .
> 
> Please do not just post randomly to increase your post count. We have plenty of threads all over the boards that you can contribute to and be able to increase your post count.


Good to know.  I fumbled around for 30 minutes trying to figure it out.  Should have came here first.  lol.


----------



## britneyt

me too   finally googled it


----------



## Violetspider

Thank you for the info. Maybe adding the 10 post Avatar and Signature restriction to the FAQs would help newbies?


----------



## KDanae

lovetoscrap said:


> *NEW POSTERS must have at least 10 posts in order to add an Avatar or Signature to their profiles.  After your 10th post there is also a time delay before these options will be available (usually about 30-60 mintues)*
> 
> When these features have been enabled you will be able to hover over your username in the upper right corner and see options for Avatar and Signature .
> 
> For assistance with these or any other Technical "how do I" questions please read the FAQ here on the Welcome Board >>***FAQ's***<< incl. AVATARS, SIGS,  FINDING YOUR POSTS etc or post your questions to the Technical Support Board .
> 
> Please do not just post randomly to increase your post count. We have plenty of threads all over the boards that you can contribute to and be able to increase your post count.


How can I see how many posts I've had?


----------



## siskaren

KDanae said:


> How can I see how many posts I've had?



It's right there under your avatar - you currently have 6.


----------



## KDanae

siskaren said:


> It's right there under your avatar - you currently have 6.


I noticed that as soon as I asked the question.  Thanks for answering me anyway!


----------



## Clairracuda

Thank you for this! I was so confused


----------



## Yassdvclb

lovetoscrap said:


> *NEW POSTERS must have at least 10 posts in order to add an Avatar or Signature to their profiles.  After your 10th post there is also a time delay before these options will be available (usually about 30-60 mintues)*
> 
> When these features have been enabled you will be able to hover over your username in the upper right corner and see options for Avatar and Signature .
> 
> For assistance with these or any other Technical "how do I" questions please read the FAQ here on the Welcome Board >>***FAQ's***<< incl. AVATARS, SIGS,  FINDING YOUR POSTS etc or post your questions to the Technical Support Board .
> 
> Please do not just post randomly to increase your post count. We have plenty of threads all over the boards that you can contribute to and be able to increase your post count.



So glad that I read through this. Very informative, thanks!


----------



## AutismMom2006

Thank you!


----------



## Princess Jes

Hey peeps!
Just wondering, how do I get my tickers on the same line? mine keep defaulting to be below one another which in turn cuts them out of my sig 
Thanks!


----------



## KATHY BOUVERIE

lovetoscrap said:


> *NEW POSTERS must have at least 10 posts in order to add an Avatar or Signature to their profiles.  After your 10th post there is also a time delay before these options will be available (usually about 30-60 mintues)*
> 
> When these features have been enabled you will be able to hover over your username in the upper right corner and see options for Avatar and Signature .
> 
> For assistance with these or any other Technical "how do I" questions please read the FAQ here on the Welcome Board >>***FAQ's***<< incl. AVATARS, SIGS,  FINDING YOUR POSTS etc or post your questions to the Technical Support Board .
> 
> Please do not just post randomly to increase your post count. We have plenty of threads all over the boards that you can contribute to and be able to increase your post count.





Mur said:


> lol. I should have looked here before spending half an hour trying to figure out where to edit my avatar and signature.


Me too!!!


----------



## heathermarie

That explains why I haven't been able to figure out how to do it!


----------



## PirateMermaid

Aha! That is good to know.  Thanks.


----------



## forevertrueblue

Very helpful and quite a relief. Thank you very much!


----------



## Realfoodfans

I have followed the instructions to make a countdown ticker - assuming I use the HTML code - but just shows code not countdown so can you tell me what I'm doing wrong pleeeeeease!


----------



## siskaren

Realfoodfans said:


> I have followed the instructions to make a countdown ticker - assuming I use the HTML code - but just shows code not countdown so can you tell me what I'm doing wrong pleeeeeease!



Using the HTML code is what you're doing wrong.  You need to use the second choice, which I believe is called PsuedoHTML or BBCode.


----------



## Realfoodfans

Thank you!  It's worked - hope I can add another before that one with the family


----------



## Looptyloo

Glad I read this, I was trying to figure it out on my own but have a bit more posting to do first


----------



## Realfoodfans

Once you're hooked on the forum it won't take you long!


----------



## asp7800

lovetoscrap said:


> *NEW POSTERS must have at least 10 posts in order to add an Avatar or Signature to their profiles.  After your 10th post there is also a time delay before these options will be available (usually about 30-60 mintues)*
> 
> When these features have been enabled you will be able to hover over your username in the upper right corner and see options for Avatar and Signature .
> 
> For assistance with these or any other Technical "how do I" questions please read the FAQ here on the Welcome Board >>***FAQ's***<< incl. AVATARS, SIGS,  FINDING YOUR POSTS etc or post your questions to the Technical Support Board .
> 
> Please do not just post randomly to increase your post count. We have plenty of threads all over the boards that you can contribute to and be able to increase your post count.


Thank you


----------



## PunkPrincess

Oh ok I was wondering when I could show everyone my awesome hair


----------



## clmiller0605

Glad I found this post. Thought I was doing something wrong. LOL Thanks for the info!


----------



## TheNotSoEvilQueen

I wonder how many people spend the first 20 minutes trying to upload an avatar......because I did too!!! You are not alone!!


----------



## MicViv

Thanks for the information... Wasn't sure why i couldn't add it


----------



## Cari Aldous

thanks!


----------



## RichfamilyCatano

lovetoscrap said:


> *NEW POSTERS must have at least 10 posts in order to add an Avatar or Signature to their profiles.  After your 10th post there is also a time delay before these options will be available (usually about 30-60 mintues)*
> 
> When these features have been enabled you will be able to hover over your username in the upper right corner and see options for Avatar and Signature .
> 
> For assistance with these or any other Technical "how do I" questions please read the FAQ here on the Welcome Board >>***FAQ's***<< incl. AVATARS, SIGS,  FINDING YOUR POSTS etc or post your questions to the Technical Support Board .
> 
> Please do not just post randomly to increase your post count. We have plenty of threads all over the boards that you can contribute to and be able to increase your post count.



Thanks useful info It is good to read lol


----------



## Vincent83

lovetoscrap said:


> *NEW POSTERS must have at least 10 posts in order to add an Avatar or Signature to their profiles.  After your 10th post there is also a time delay before these options will be available (usually about 30-60 mintues)*
> 
> When these features have been enabled you will be able to hover over your username in the upper right corner and see options for Avatar and Signature .
> 
> For assistance with these or any other Technical "how do I" questions please read the FAQ here on the Welcome Board >>***FAQ's***<< incl. AVATARS, SIGS,  FINDING YOUR POSTS etc or post your questions to the Technical Support Board .
> 
> Please do not just post randomly to increase your post count. We have plenty of threads all over the boards that you can contribute to and be able to increase your post count.


THANKYOU !!!


----------



## DisneyPrincess_79

Thanks for the info! I can't wait to upload a Disney Princess picture!!!


----------



## CatieH

Well that answers why I couldn't do a photo, live and learn I suppose.


----------



## sunset7132

why is my old signature comingup with my new ticker   help


----------



## lovetoscrap

sunset7132 said:


> why is my old signature comingup with my new ticker   help


Please post on our Tech Support Board for assistance.


----------



## CabreraFamily1318

Glad to see I'm not the only one that thought I was doing something wrong on here HAHA!


----------



## Airplanes

Thank you for the info!


----------



## sunset7132

sunset7132 said:


> why is my old signature comingup with my new ticker   help


This says signature issues I have 2 signatures . How do I get one off ?


----------



## lovetoscrap

sunset7132 said:


> This says signature issues I have 2 signatures . How do I get one off ?


Please start a thread on the Tech Support board for assistance with this.


----------



## erin_eve

thank you


----------



## Mary Smith

Thanks!


----------



## momma2ethan

thanks


----------



## smiley519

Thank you for the information!  I was wondering why I couldn't update my signature or avatar.


----------



## Lakeside Annie

Not new here.  Though this will look like my first post.
My last trip to WDW was in 2009 and I had been an active DisBoards user before then.  However, I've completely forgotten my username and email that I had used previously.  So here I am.  Starting from scratch.  I miss WDW and I'm getting the itch to go back.  Though this time I'll probably be travelling solo.

Good to know about the avatars and signatures (my old signature had all my past trips... sigh.  getting old is h***.  Watch, I'll probably wake up at 3:42 tomorrow morning and remember everything!  Yeah.)


----------



## DreamALittleDisney

Thanks was trying to do this now ...only 8 posts to go now


----------



## Canna Roberts

lovetoscrap said:


> *NEW POSTERS must have at least 10 posts in order to add an Avatar or Signature to their profiles.  After your 10th post there is also a time delay before these options will be available (usually about 30-60 mintues)*
> 
> When these features have been enabled you will be able to hover over your username in the upper right corner and see options for Avatar and Signature .
> 
> For assistance with these or any other Technical "how do I" questions please read the FAQ here on the Welcome Board >>***FAQ's***<< incl. AVATARS, SIGS,  FINDING YOUR POSTS etc or post your questions to the Technical Support Board .
> 
> Please do not just post randomly to increase your post count. We have plenty of threads all over the boards that you can contribute to and be able to increase your post count.


I'm very new and slightly confused with the whole process. Do these comments/ reply's count as the posts ?x


----------



## CinderBelleDVC

Good to know. 



lovetoscrap said:


> *NEW POSTERS must have at least 10 posts in order to add an Avatar or Signature to their profiles.  After your 10th post there is also a time delay before these options will be available (usually about 30-60 mintues)*
> 
> When these features have been enabled you will be able to hover over your username in the upper right corner and see options for Avatar and Signature .
> 
> For assistance with these or any other Technical "how do I" questions please read the FAQ here on the Welcome Board >>***FAQ's***<< incl. AVATARS, SIGS,  FINDING YOUR POSTS etc or post your questions to the Technical Support Board .
> 
> Please do not just post randomly to increase your post count. We have plenty of threads all over the boards that you can contribute to and be able to increase your post count.


----------



## CinderBelleDVC

Mur said:


> lol. I should have looked here before spending half an hour trying to figure out where to edit my avatar and signature.


I agree ... it may have helped to have this in the thread title to make it more clear to those who don't first click here.


----------



## riddlemethis

Thanks for this information! I'm using this as my 10th post


----------



## behindthegossip

Thanks for the info!


----------



## hersheyfamkc

Plutopia said:


> Whew. Thought I was going crazy! Thank you for the clarification


Me too! I was sure that I was going crazy!


----------



## DisneyCulinaryHopeful

lovetoscrap said:


> *NEW POSTERS must have at least 10 posts in order to add an Avatar or Signature to their profiles.  After your 10th post there is also a time delay before these options will be available (usually about 30-60 mintues)*
> 
> When these features have been enabled you will be able to hover over your username in the upper right corner and see options for Avatar and Signature .
> 
> For assistance with these or any other Technical "how do I" questions please read the FAQ here on the Welcome Board >>***FAQ's***<< incl. AVATARS, SIGS,  FINDING YOUR POSTS etc or post your questions to the Technical Support Board .
> 
> Please do not just post randomly to increase your post count. We have plenty of threads all over the boards that you can contribute to and be able to increase your post count.


Well, now I know. Thanks!


----------



## SpectroMartin

Ah, this explains the problems I've been having!


----------



## BarJey

Ah! Thanks for the info! 7 posts to go then


----------



## DougH92

....................


----------



## Shauna1ee

I clicked on this thread because I thought it was for Avatar/Pandora at AK, but learned something interesting and useful.


----------



## Tigger28

Thanks, good info to know


----------



## h2photogirl

Thanks for the information.  It makes more sense now!


----------



## MochiTheCat

lovetoscrap said:


> *NEW POSTERS must have at least 10 posts in order to add an Avatar or Signature to their profiles.  After your 10th post there is also a time delay before these options will be available (usually about 30-60 mintues)*
> 
> When these features have been enabled you will be able to hover over your username in the upper right corner and see options for Avatar and Signature .
> 
> For assistance with these or any other Technical "how do I" questions please read the FAQ here on the Welcome Board >>***FAQ's***<< incl. AVATARS, SIGS,  FINDING YOUR POSTS etc or post your questions to the Technical Support Board .
> 
> Please do not just post randomly to increase your post count. We have plenty of threads all over the boards that you can contribute to and be able to increase your post count.



THANK YOU!


----------



## Oozma_Kappa

What's the little green mark on the upper left of the profile picture?


----------



## lovetoscrap

Oozma_Kappa said:


> What's the little green mark on the upper left of the profile picture?


That means the person is currently online.


----------



## ~PixieTink~

Hi, I'm Liese and if you say that out loud it sounds like Liz. I am 58 years old and Semi Retired/PT Gymnastics Instructor living in Virginia with my husband. I am so glad I am here as another Disney fix outlet. My husband is not into Disney that much at all so having a place like this will be great for me.


----------



## frostymom

Hi


----------



## ~PixieTink~

frostymom said:


> Hi


Hi, I have no idea why I posted this in this thread.


----------



## oo de lally

Thank you for this. I was getting quite confused.


----------



## P2KMommy

CRM43 said:


> Awesome! Thank goodness i came here to read this. Been trying to put in an avatar for over 20 mins now.


Glad I came here and found this thread...


----------



## Alex Drew

Was wondering why I couldn't update my avatar, this explains perfectly!
Such a cool forum!


----------



## cinderaimee

Thanks! I'm glad I didn't spend too much time trying to figure out why I couldn't add an avatar yet


----------



## Ava❤️Disney

lovetoscrap said:


> *NEW POSTERS must have at least 10 posts in order to add an Avatar or Signature to their profiles.  After your 10th post there is also a time delay before these options will be available (usually about 30-60 mintues)*
> 
> When these features have been enabled you will be able to hover over your username in the upper right corner and see options for Avatar and Signature .
> 
> For assistance with these or any other Technical "how do I" questions please read the FAQ here on the Welcome Board >>***FAQ's***<< incl. AVATARS, SIGS,  FINDING YOUR POSTS etc or post your questions to the Technical Support Board .
> 
> Please do not just post randomly to increase your post count. We have plenty of threads all over the boards that you can contribute to and be able to increase your post count.


Thank you!!!


----------



## ybcart7

thanks


----------



## SheweeHerman

lovetoscrap said:


> *NEW POSTERS must have at least 10 posts in order to add an Avatar or Signature to their profiles.  After your 10th post there is also a time delay before these options will be available (usually about 30-60 mintues)*
> Thanks!
> When these features have been enabled you will be able to hover over your username in the upper right corner and see options for Avatar and Signature .
> 
> For assistance with these or any other Technical "how do I" questions please read the FAQ here on the Welcome Board >>***FAQ's***<< incl. AVATARS, SIGS,  FINDING YOUR POSTS etc or post your questions to the Technical Support Board .
> 
> Please do not just post randomly to increase your post count. We have plenty of threads all over the boards that you can contribute to and be able to increase your post count.


----------



## cullens45

Glad I found this post!  Was working myself into a state of confusion trying to figure it out.  Thanks!


----------



## Sonyamalexander

Hello all! Glad to be back on the DIS.  Looking forward to many HOURS of reading as I get ready for my next trip!
Cheers!


----------



## Kirstie Harris

Thank You! I thought I was doing something wrong!


----------



## GeeL10

lovetoscrap said:


> *NEW POSTERS must have at least 10 posts in order to add an Avatar or Signature to their profiles.  After your 10th post there is also a time delay before these options will be available (usually about 30-60 mintues)*
> 
> When these features have been enabled you will be able to hover over your username in the upper right corner and see options for Avatar and Signature .
> 
> For assistance with these or any other Technical "how do I" questions please read the FAQ here on the Welcome Board >>***FAQ's***<< incl. AVATARS, SIGS,  FINDING YOUR POSTS etc or post your questions to the Technical Support Board .
> 
> Please do not just post randomly to increase your post count. We have plenty of threads all over the boards that you can contribute to and be able to increase your post count.



Thanks!


----------



## Julia L

lovetoscrap said:


> *NEW POSTERS must have at least 10 posts in order to add an Avatar or Signature to their profiles.  After your 10th post there is also a time delay before these options will be available (usually about 30-60 mintues)*
> 
> When these features have been enabled you will be able to hover over your username in the upper right corner and see options for Avatar and Signature .
> 
> For assistance with these or any other Technical "how do I" questions please read the FAQ here on the Welcome Board >>***FAQ's***<< incl. AVATARS, SIGS,  FINDING YOUR POSTS etc or post your questions to the Technical Support Board .
> 
> Please do not just post randomly to increase your post count. We have plenty of threads all over the boards that you can contribute to and be able to increase your post count.


Thank youuuuuuuuu


----------



## pixiedust19

Well I just wasted 30mind of my life lol glad I read this P


----------



## cramizzor

Thanks!


----------



## ElizabethBennet

Thank you!


----------



## HappehPills

Thanks for the update! I'm glad I read this before wasting more time trying to put an Avatar. XP


----------



## mrmattymouse

Ah ha! Thank you!


----------



## disneycruiser1234

Thanks for the info. I was trying to figure that out.


----------



## Wanderbuff

Yay!! This post is so helpful! I was concerned about not having an avatar before posting my first post.  So glad I found this topic!! Thanks!


----------



## Minnie Mel

Great info, was having the same issue...now I know why!


----------



## bamaliving

just what I was looking for


----------



## Jmaier

Thanks for the info.


----------



## Baby Groot

Thank you!


----------



## disneybree

Thanks for the info!


----------



## VenVen1412

Thanks. I've been literally trying for an hour to put on my avatar.


----------



## Gehrig1B

Good to know.....


----------



## Matthew Fralley

Thank you for this! couldn't understand the whole avatar thing


----------



## Cruising Penunuris

That makes sense!


----------



## Reddot

Thank you this was very helpful


----------



## famofsix

I'm a mess bc I usually just look at the boards and now I seem to have lost my tinkerbell


----------



## bratsmum

thank you


----------



## fabgurrl

Thanks for this! I have an old signature ticker thing on my profile and i am trying to figure out how to delete it.


----------



## Taylor Hart

For a minute, I was wondering why I couldn't figure this out! Glad this info was easily accessible.


----------



## LisaJane

glad I finally figured out to look here after spending way too much time trying to figure out where to edit my avatar and signature.


----------



## Ms.Mouseketeer

lovetoscrap said:


> *NEW POSTERS must have at least 10 posts in order to add an Avatar or Signature to their profiles.  After your 10th post there is also a time delay before these options will be available (usually about 30-60 mintues)*
> 
> When these features have been enabled you will be able to hover over your username in the upper right corner and see options for Avatar and Signature .
> 
> For assistance with these or any other Technical "how do I" questions please read the FAQ here on the Welcome Board >>***FAQ's***<< incl. AVATARS, SIGS,  FINDING YOUR POSTS etc or post your questions to the Technical Support Board .
> 
> Please do not just post randomly to increase your post count. We have plenty of threads all over the boards that you can contribute to and be able to increase your post count.





Finally I understand. Thanks !!


----------



## Mrsultraill11

I guess I should have checked here first.  Its been a few years since I have needed a new ticker.  I had to set up a new account and couldn't figure it out.  Thanks.


----------



## DVCKerry

Thank you for the info, excited to get to 10 posts to create that signature!


----------



## Ariel-Rocks

Thank you for the info


----------



## Sleepy2nite

lovetoscrap said:


> *NEW POSTERS must have at least 10 posts in order to add an Avatar or Signature to their profiles.  After your 10th post there is also a time delay before these options will be available (usually about 30-60 mintues)*
> 
> When these features have been enabled you will be able to hover over your username in the upper right corner and see options for Avatar and Signature .
> 
> For assistance with these or any other Technical "how do I" questions please read the FAQ here on the Welcome Board >>***FAQ's***<< incl. AVATARS, SIGS,  FINDING YOUR POSTS etc or post your questions to the Technical Support Board .
> 
> Please do not just post randomly to increase your post count. We have plenty of threads all over the boards that you can contribute to and be able to increase your post count.



Wow talking getting ppl involved


----------



## pamkat1820

Hello all


----------



## Pirate Mickey

lovetoscrap said:


> *NEW POSTERS must have at least 10 posts in order to add an Avatar or Signature to their profiles.  After your 10th post there is also a time delay before these options will be available (usually about 30-60 mintues)*
> 
> When these features have been enabled you will be able to hover over your username in the upper right corner and see options for Avatar and Signature .
> 
> For assistance with these or any other Technical "how do I" questions please read the FAQ here on the Welcome Board >>***FAQ's***<< incl. AVATARS, SIGS,  FINDING YOUR POSTS etc or post your questions to the Technical Support Board .
> 
> Please do not just post randomly to increase your post count. We have plenty of threads all over the boards that you can contribute to and be able to increase your post count.





lovetoscrap said:


> *NEW POSTERS must have at least 10 posts in order to add an Avatar or Signature to their profiles.  After your 10th post there is also a time delay before these options will be available (usually about 30-60 mintues)*
> 
> When these features have been enabled you will be able to hover over your username in the upper right corner and see options for Avatar and Signature .
> 
> For assistance with these or any other Technical "how do I" questions please read the FAQ here on the Welcome Board >>***FAQ's***<< incl. AVATARS, SIGS,  FINDING YOUR POSTS etc or post your questions to the Technical Support Board .
> 
> Please do not just post randomly to increase your post count. We have plenty of threads all over the boards that you can contribute to and be able to increase your post count.


I recently returned to DIS and have forgotten everything...especially the helps here.  I thought it was the corporate firewall stopping me.  Thanks


----------



## SOrlando114

Thanks sooo much! I was starting to feel completely confused lol


----------



## DISfam2401

Thanks! Was just looking for how to do this


----------



## Minh Tran

Thanks for the info! Are our options limited to only one signature or are they interchangeable?


----------



## mal.disneystateofmind

lovetoscrap said:


> *NEW POSTERS must have at least 10 posts in order to add an Avatar or Signature to their profiles.  After your 10th post there is also a time delay before these options will be available (usually about 30-60 mintues)*
> 
> When these features have been enabled you will be able to hover over your username in the upper right corner and see options for Avatar and Signature .
> 
> For assistance with these or any other Technical "how do I" questions please read the FAQ here on the Welcome Board >>***FAQ's***<< incl. AVATARS, SIGS,  FINDING YOUR POSTS etc or post your questions to the Technical Support Board .
> 
> Please do not just post randomly to increase your post count. We have plenty of threads all over the boards that you can contribute to and be able to increase your post count.




It all makes sense now why I can't add a photo! Thanks for the info!


----------



## DISfamilyGRIFS

Ms.Mouseketeer said:


> Finally I understand. Thanks !!


Thank you for explaining, I am not sure i am even posting actually, we shall see.  Learning...


----------



## ggoodman

Thank you, this answered my question.


----------



## MrsPMcD

Ah OK! That makes sense, thank you.


----------



## CinderellaCupcake

Thanks for this! I was going out of my mind trying to find out how to change it!


----------



## DyllieBean

Thanks! I had to create a new profile because it has been so long since I was here last. This is very helpful!


----------



## Lmcc44

Thank you!!!


----------



## Mary Goetz

Learning A lot-- thanks for all the great info!


----------



## littlemuffin06

Ahhh... I was trying to find where to put a sig too. Thanks for posting this!


----------



## L.G.

Thanks for the guidance, I thought I was losing my mind


----------



## C.R.

Thanks so much!


----------



## Vandrusiek

Haha good to know! I was very confused!


----------



## timtennille22

Thanks for the info!


----------



## DanK

Hmm... If I need to have 10 posts to set an avatar, shouldn't it not tell me that I should set an avatar?


----------



## daica85

Thanks. I will try my first 10 posts to set my own avatar.


----------



## ElinorBear

Thank you kindly!


----------



## Logan Maddera

Sweet..  I have been trying to figure this out all day.


----------



## kindle&wine

I have been trying to edit avatar all weekend - from multiple computers! I thought it was user error lol - just goes to show that when in doubt, search & READ!


----------



## Janai

Really helpful! I was wondering what on earth why I couldn't t upload an avatar  thankyou!


----------



## LejaOneKenobi

Cool! I was wondering what I was doing wrong.


----------



## JenSz

Thank you!  So helpful.


----------



## Ahuck06

Thank you!!


----------



## Beauty&TheBooks

Thanks, super helpful information. I was confused on why I couldn't change my avatar/profile picture.


----------



## Zyreen jen

Thanks for the info.  I almost got frustrated of setting up my  avatar.


----------



## Embersoul

well, just means i need 9 more lol. well, 8 more now.


----------



## PapaCharles

Thanks, love these boards


----------



## DAKDarling

Is this posts as in creating threads or commenting on other's posts?


----------



## siskaren

DAKDarling said:


> Is this posts as in creating threads or commenting on other's posts?



A post is a post - you've currently got 15, so you can create a signature and/or an avatar.


----------



## Mummum14

Thank you!


----------



## Ernest Ferreira

I'm now suddenly so relieved,  restored faith in myself this has


----------



## Marloes

I was also thinking why i can not make an avatar. My question is solved


----------



## MickeyChic4

lovetoscrap said:


> *NEW POSTERS must have at least 10 posts in order to add an Avatar or Signature to their profiles.  After your 10th post there is also a time delay before these options will be available (usually about 30-60 mintues)*
> 
> When these features have been enabled you will be able to hover over your username in the upper right corner and see options for Avatar and Signature .
> 
> For assistance with these or any other Technical "how do I" questions please read the FAQ here on the Welcome Board >>***FAQ's***<< incl. AVATARS, SIGS,  FINDING YOUR POSTS etc or post your questions to the Technical Support Board .
> 
> Please do not just post randomly to increase your post count. We have plenty of threads all over the boards that you can contribute to and be able to increase your post count.


Thanks, very helpfu!


----------



## Liv Riley

Thank you! I was looking for this.


----------



## Mischelle

Thank you for all the helpful info!


----------



## ashley.c.duncan

lovetoscrap said:


> *NEW POSTERS must have at least 10 posts in order to add an Avatar or Signature to their profiles.  After your 10th post there is also a time delay before these options will be available (usually about 30-60 mintues)*
> 
> When these features have been enabled you will be able to hover over your username in the upper right corner and see options for Avatar and Signature .
> 
> For assistance with these or any other Technical "how do I" questions please read the FAQ here on the Welcome Board >>***FAQ's***<< incl. AVATARS, SIGS,  FINDING YOUR POSTS etc or post your questions to the Technical Support Board .
> 
> Please do not just post randomly to increase your post count. We have plenty of threads all over the boards that you can contribute to and be able to increase your post count.


No wonder I've been so confused. I've looked at threads that are older. Thank you!


----------



## tinderbox

I've just spent a half hour trying to add an avatar.  Foolish of me for not coming here first.  Kind of like trying to assemble something without first reading the directions.  Thanks!


----------



## anytimeuwnt

Glad to be here!


----------



## Mama_MeBow

Oh wow, how have I been here for several months and am JUST now finding this... I had a hunch it was something about posting limits; but now that it's confirmed = YAY! I want to have fancy things like everyone else  hehe.


----------



## cuteandfluffy626

Well, that explains that! Thank you!


----------



## PBethyJ

Thank you


----------



## Cabo_bum

I thought I was seriously losing it! Should've checked here first. Thanks!


----------



## tetera

Thank you for posting this- (I didn't think I'd become _that _technologically challenged)!


----------



## tarheelz

I thought I was losing my mind.  Thanks for this.  (LONG time DIS lurker (a decade!)  Sadly, I think this is my first post.)


----------



## Elli Ward

Thanks for posting!!


----------



## Elli Ward

Elli Ward said:


> Thanks for posting!!


Hopefully this will finally allow me to send messages haha!


----------



## KariB

Thanks for the info!!


----------



## Mommyofgirls

Thanks


----------



## The_Olivas_4

Very Helpful information! First Timer!


----------



## Marloes

Now it makes a lot of sence


----------



## Kemilyna

Thanks! I didn't know what I was doing wrong!


----------



## kcannie04

Aha! So it's not just me! I thought I was having issues with my phone. Thanks for this post!


----------



## Jennyren

So good to know! I've been searching around like a crazy person!


----------



## MrTMorrow

Thanks for the info.  I was wondering why I couldn't create an avatar


----------



## pplmover4

lovetoscrap said:


> *NEW POSTERS must have at least 10 posts in order to add an Avatar or Signature to their profiles.  After your 10th post there is also a time delay before these options will be available (usually about 30-60 mintues)*
> 
> When these features have been enabled you will be able to hover over your username in the upper right corner and see options for Avatar and Signature .
> 
> For assistance with these or any other Technical "how do I" questions please read the FAQ here on the Welcome Board >>***FAQ's***<< incl. AVATARS, SIGS,  FINDING YOUR POSTS etc or post your questions to the Technical Support Board .
> 
> Please do not just post randomly to increase your post count. We have plenty of threads all over the boards that you can contribute to and be able to increase your post count.


Thank you!


----------



## Mrsjwb1

Great info


----------



## John Grey

Thank you for this info. I will keep this in mind. Cheers!


----------



## BnD

Thanks..


----------



## amysibbo

Glad I finally found this, I've spent the last half hour trying to figure out how to get a signature!


----------



## KSHC

Requiring 10 posts creates lots of unnecessary posts.  Don't understand the point of it.


----------



## HatboxGhoul

Thanks, and for the people complaining about 10 posts...if you really want to be here and get an avatar and proper signature that is a small amount to ask for. Some boards online are 25, 50 or more before you get to do anything.


----------



## Tacos

Thank you!


----------



## mcline86

So glad to know! Thank you!


----------



## Minimunchlax

Thank you for the info!


----------



## No Windows

I returned to the boards after a long hiatus and was sooooo confused  I'm glad I finally saw this because I kept looking through the preference tab thinking, "I know I'm not blind!" will just go start posting. Have a whole lot of catching up to do.


----------



## Dapeekas

I was looking all over trying to figure out how to add my avatar! Thanks for the info!


----------



## ematulis81

Thank you!  I was wondering why I couldn't add a cute picture... now I know!!!  Love Disboards!


----------



## demigod8

I should have just went here first to figure this out.  Sigs are my thing


----------



## cariad6

Oh good-- it was telling me I needed to choose an avatar, and then it wouldn't let me. Glad I checked this thread!


----------



## Sarah Marie

Good to know... thank you!


----------



## Janie Eyrolet

lovetoscrap said:


> *NEW POSTERS must have at least 10 posts in order to add an Avatar or Signature to their profiles.  After your 10th post there is also a time delay before these options will be available (usually about 30-60 mintues)*
> 
> When these features have been enabled you will be able to hover over your username in the upper right corner and see options for Avatar and Signature .
> 
> For assistance with these or any other Technical "how do I" questions please read the FAQ here on the Welcome Board >>***FAQ's***<< incl. AVATARS, SIGS,  FINDING YOUR POSTS etc or post your questions to the Technical Support Board .
> 
> Please do not just post randomly to increase your post count. We have plenty of threads all over the boards that you can contribute to and be able to increase your post count.



Thank you so much, I was looking for info about this and could not find it!! Thanks again!


----------



## mas2172

Finally the answer I was looking for!


----------



## GirlintheBullCity

I thought I was going crazy.  lol


----------



## Diane Rybski

Thank you!!


----------



## Lisanell

lovetoscrap said:


> *NEW POSTERS must have at least 10 posts in order to add an Avatar or Signature to their profiles.  After your 10th post there is also a time delay before these options will be available (usually about 30-60 mintues)*
> 
> When these features have been enabled you will be able to hover over your username in the upper right corner and see options for Avatar and Signature .
> 
> For assistance with these or any other Technical "how do I" questions please read the FAQ here on the Welcome Board >>***FAQ's***<< incl. AVATARS, SIGS,  FINDING YOUR POSTS etc or post your questions to the Technical Support Board .
> 
> Please do not just post randomly to increase your post count. We have plenty of threads all over the boards that you can contribute to and be able to increase your post count.


Thank you.


----------



## DAKDarling

Whenever I try to upload a profile pic I get an error message saying that the size is too big. What size do prof pics need to be?


----------



## DAKDarling

DAKDarling said:


> Whenever I try to upload a profile pic I get an error message saying that the size is too big. What size do prof pics need to be?


Also my signature is not showing up.


----------



## lovetoscrap

DAKDarling said:


> Whenever I try to upload a profile pic I get an error message saying that the size is too big. What size do prof pics need to be?


For assistance with this please post on our Technical Support board found near the bottom of our main forum list.


----------



## Ddaba1




----------



## Ddaba1

I was gone for a long time and now my signature has an old banner. I guess I have to do ten comments and see what happens


----------



## cubswynne

Thanks! Thought I had missed something.


----------



## AJFireman

Thank you .. I was looking everywhere to find out why I could not add one /


----------



## RCJH_DisneyFan

Thanks for the info! Hopefully after 10 posts, I can get an avatar as well.


----------



## Ddaba1

I was able to edit the avatar and get my signature updated to a time ticker as well!!


----------



## SnowWhiteDW

Thank you


----------



## 10pointsforgaston

Thank you! I was so confused when I tried changing it, I literally just signed up lol


----------



## MinnieMommy84

Thank you!


----------



## Bizzie71c

Thanks


----------



## kimannef

Great info thanks!


----------



## DISundercover

just coming here to say "thanks for the info" and to bump up my comment count so I can upload an avatar


----------



## Babywearingmama

Thank you.  Guess I have to make sure that I start asking more questions and posting.


----------



## ninjakitten

Ah!  Good to know!  Does post count also effect the ability to send and receive messages?  It currently does not look like I have that option


----------



## siskaren

ninjakitten said:


> Ah!  Good to know!  Does post count also effect the ability to send and receive messages?  It currently does not look like I have that option



Yep - you should be able to now since the magic number is 10.


----------



## wendow

We just got back from our trip and my ticker is no longer valid. However, I have tried several times and cannot delete it. Anyone know what I need to do? Thanks!


----------



## MommyBear09

Just checking my ticker here. I hope that is ok. I hope it works!


----------



## Ramona Wright

lovetoscrap said:


> *NEW POSTERS must have at least 10 posts in order to add an Avatar or Signature to their profiles.  After your 10th post there is also a time delay before these options will be available (usually about 30-60 mintues)*
> 
> When these features have been enabled you will be able to hover over your username in the upper right corner and see options for Avatar and Signature .
> 
> For assistance with these or any other Technical "how do I" questions please read the FAQ here on the Welcome Board >>***FAQ's***<< incl. AVATARS, SIGS,  FINDING YOUR POSTS etc or post your questions to the Technical Support Board .
> 
> Please do not just post randomly to increase your post count. We have plenty of threads all over the boards that you can contribute to and be able to increase your post count.


Thanks!


----------



## MommyBear09

Hi! I wasn't trying to clutter or post randomly. There used to be a board to test your sig and ticker, yet  could not find it, so I thought it would be ok to do it here. My apologies.


----------



## Domestic_Disney_Dreams

Awesome!


----------



## anjackson1003

Thank you!! Been looking for this info everywhere


----------



## CogsworthTN

Thank you. After years of reading I am officially a Disboard Member !!


----------



## whatsamotto

Thank you kindly!


----------



## SuperDawn

Good to know! LOL


----------



## LostPrincess10

Thanks


----------



## Bizzie71c

it tells me to enable third party hosting, how do i do that


----------



## Kaley555

Thanks for this information!


----------



## Hyperslurpie

Was wondering where the avatar options were in the settings. Good thing I found this thread!


----------



## msweenuofm

Thank you for the information


----------



## Princess Jeanette

Good to know! Ha! My first post


----------



## haydenlyle12

Super helpful. Thank you!


----------



## jmcdonald

lovetoscrap said:


> *NEW POSTERS must have at least 10 posts in order to add an Avatar or Signature to their profiles.  After your 10th post there is also a time delay before these options will be available (usually about 30-60 mintues)*
> 
> When these features have been enabled you will be able to hover over your username in the upper right corner and see options for Avatar and Signature .
> 
> For assistance with these or any other Technical "how do I" questions please read the FAQ here on the Welcome Board >>***FAQ's***<< incl. AVATARS, SIGS,  FINDING YOUR POSTS etc or post your questions to the Technical Support Board .
> 
> Please do not just post randomly to increase your post count. We have plenty of threads all over the boards that you can contribute to and be able to increase your post count.


Very helpful!


----------



## SplitRaindrop

Oops. I didn't see this before asking questions. Sorry!


----------



## helene1234

Thanks !


----------



## Tangled4

thank you i was just wondering why i couldn't add an avatar


----------



## Jim and Brandy

OK, Thanks, I need 8 more posts!


----------



## joslynnfae

Thanks! Glad I found this thread!


----------



## Campinfam2018

Thank you for the information !


----------



## hdnmcky

Thanks great info


----------



## Dee McGee

No matter what I try, i still can't fix my signature! What am i doing wrong??


----------



## Eeyore's-tail-tack

Why is this so difficult?


----------



## disneynurse03

Well that explained alot!


----------



## rianasl

Thanks for the info


----------



## intlhotdog

YAY, i'm not technically challenged, thank you!!!!


----------



## rehsu

Thank you!


----------



## Disney Mom 5

Thanks for the info!


----------



## disdad_zach

That answers my question!


----------



## mansour

Thank you for letting us know about the posting and time requirement I've been trying to figure this out for about half an hour!


----------



## all*4*love

Thanks. This helped


----------



## AngelicaS

Thanks


----------



## feistyunicorn

Great info!


----------



## Kriss1973

Exactly what I needed to know


----------



## themostcuriousoyster

Thank you!


----------



## Belle's-Library

Thanks for helping us all figure it out, I was trying to get it to work for so long before I found this thread, haha


----------



## Mother Brer

I figured that was the case when I couldn't change my avatar - I'd better start posting then!


----------



## mliberman

Awesome, Thanks!


----------



## SassyBrendita84

Thanks for the info ...


----------



## Tatooine1

that's fine, 10 posts here I come!


----------



## Bambi19

Ah this helps! haha


----------



## Yata⚜️Ruiz

lovetoscrap said:


> *NEW POSTERS must have at least 10 posts in order to add an Avatar or Signature to their profiles.  After your 10th post there is also a time delay before these options will be available (usually about 30-60 mintues)*
> 
> When these features have been enabled you will be able to hover over your username in the upper right corner and see options for Avatar and Signature .
> 
> For assistance with these or any other Technical "how do I" questions please read the FAQ here on the Welcome Board >>***FAQ's***<< incl. AVATARS, SIGS,  FINDING YOUR POSTS etc or post your questions to the Technical Support Board .
> 
> Please do not just post randomly to increase your post count. We have plenty of threads all over the boards that you can contribute to and be able to increase your post count.



Thanks for the help. Im so happy to be able to enjoy using the DIS boards. Disney is my second favorite company and WDW has a very strong significance to me. I have made irreplaceable memes there and i hope to meet new people who enjoy WDW as well


----------



## Wfishy5

Glad I was not the only one that had this question...


----------



## gleamnglow

This may have been answered already, but can a post be considered just a comment on a thread, or do we have to start 10 posts ourselves?


----------



## gleamnglow

gleamnglow said:


> This may have been answered already, but can a post be considered just a comment on a thread, or do we have to start 10 posts ourselves?


Nevermind...figured it out! I finally earned my avatar


----------



## Birdie Doherty

How do I change my profile picture


----------



## siskaren

Birdie Doherty said:


> How do I change my profile picture



Did you read the first post of this thread? You need to have 10 posts before you can change your profile picture.


----------



## Andrew Ebert

thank you that was very helpful!


----------



## Mr. Jackson

Well it makes sense now! Thank you


----------



## ToyStoryGirl

So excited to join the boards!!!


----------



## DisneyPT

Glad I wasn't the only one trying to figure this out, LOL.


----------



## Glitterbelle

lovetoscrap said:


> *NEW POSTERS must have at least 10 posts in order to add an Avatar or Signature to their profiles.  After your 10th post there is also a time delay before these options will be available (usually about 30-60 mintues)*
> 
> When these features have been enabled you will be able to hover over your username in the upper right corner and see options for Avatar and Signature .
> 
> For assistance with these or any other Technical "how do I" questions please read the FAQ here on the Welcome Board >>***FAQ's***<< incl. AVATARS, SIGS,  FINDING YOUR POSTS etc or post your questions to the Technical Support Board .
> 
> Please do not just post randomly to increase your post count. We have plenty of threads all over the boards that you can contribute to and be able to increase your post count.


cheers - appreciate this.


----------



## rhoshi

Thanks!! This is helpful information.


----------



## BOG Tom

Sounds good


----------



## krisb1969

Thanks for the tip, very helpful!!


----------



## Daveyboy

Ah hah! Now I feel dumb after repeated attempts


----------



## I'm going to Disney

Well, I guess I better get to posting then.


----------



## Frenchy0819

I probably should have read this before attempted to create a signature with one post. Doh! Thanks


----------



## Birdie Doherty

lovetoscrap said:


> *NEW POSTERS must have at least 10 posts in order to add an Avatar or Signature to their profiles.  After your 10th post there is also a time delay before these options will be available (usually about 30-60 mintues)*
> 
> When these features have been enabled you will be able to hover over your username in the upper right corner and see options for Avatar and Signature .
> 
> For assistance with these or any other Technical "how do I" questions please read the FAQ here on the Welcome Board >>***FAQ's***<< incl. AVATARS, SIGS,  FINDING YOUR POSTS etc or post your questions to the Technical Support Board .
> 
> Please do not just post randomly to increase your post count. We have plenty of threads all over the boards that you can contribute to and be able to increase your post count.


----------



## Captainrunner56

lovetoscrap said:


> Please ask for help on the Technical Support Board.  The link is in the first post.


Agreed! Thanks.


----------



## GoofyFreak66

lovetoscrap said:


> *NEW POSTERS must have at least 10 posts in order to add an Avatar or Signature to their profiles.  After your 10th post there is also a time delay before these options will be available (usually about 30-60 mintues)*
> 
> When these features have been enabled you will be able to hover over your username in the upper right corner and see options for Avatar and Signature .
> 
> For assistance with these or any other Technical "how do I" questions please read the FAQ here on the Welcome Board >>***FAQ's***<< incl. AVATARS, SIGS,  FINDING YOUR POSTS etc or post your questions to the Technical Support Board .
> 
> Please do not just post randomly to increase your post count. We have plenty of threads all over the boards that you can contribute to and be able to increase your post count.


Thank you - Should have starter here first. That’s what I get for staying away so long


----------



## Crystal Song

I should’ve seen that before


----------



## OhioDisneyGuy16

Thanks and very excited to be here!


----------



## Denise69

Me too, I thought I was not seeing something.


----------



## Denise69

lindotts said:


> That really sucks about not being able to post a sig or avatar until you make 10 posts...


I agree, but I want to eventually.


----------



## TikiLibrarian

Thanks!


----------



## ScreenCook

This is very helpful, thank you!


----------



## ariel1205

i was really starting to self doubt my KSAs lol


----------



## Princess4Eva

Thanks for the info!


----------



## Pinkshoos

*tap, tap, tap*

Is this thing on?

Hello, I’m Pinkshoos and I’m new here and I’m a Disney geek and I wish the DL Peoplemover would return. That is all. ;op


----------



## MetsFan

Thank you, I was wondering why I couldn't add an avatar


----------



## Coach Holden

Great tips! thanks


----------



## Tinksmegal

lovetoscrap said:


> *NEW POSTERS must have at least 10 posts in order to add an Avatar or Signature to their profiles.  After your 10th post there is also a time delay before these options will be available (usually about 30-60 mintues)*
> 
> When these features have been enabled you will be able to hover over your username in the upper right corner and see options for Avatar and Signature .
> 
> For assistance with these or any other Technical "how do I" questions please read the FAQ here on the Welcome Board >>***FAQ's***<< incl. AVATARS, SIGS,  FINDING YOUR POSTS etc or post your questions to the Technical Support Board .
> 
> Please do not just post randomly to increase your post count. We have plenty of threads all over the boards that you can contribute to and be able to increase your post count.



Thank you this was very helpful!


----------



## Tinksmegal




----------



## Jen L

Thank you...I think it is fair to ask people to post at least 10 times; it proves we are interested!


----------



## HauntedHollywoodTower

Thank you for the info!


----------



## Cloudyface

Glad I came and saw this board.


----------



## alilang

Thank you for the helpful info!


----------



## PointerPower

Thanks for the info


----------



## Drewsdad

I haven't been on in long time and am planning a trip.  Glad to find this post


----------



## BCPKnight

lovetoscrap said:


> *NEW POSTERS must have at least 10 posts in order to add an Avatar or Signature to their profiles.  After your 10th post there is also a time delay before these options will be available (usually about 30-60 mintues)*
> 
> When these features have been enabled you will be able to hover over your username in the upper right corner and see options for Avatar and Signature .
> 
> For assistance with these or any other Technical "how do I" questions please read the FAQ here on the Welcome Board >>***FAQ's***<< incl. AVATARS, SIGS,  FINDING YOUR POSTS etc or post your questions to the Technical Support Board .
> 
> Please do not just post randomly to increase your post count. We have plenty of threads all over the boards that you can contribute to and be able to increase your post count.



Thank you! I couldn't figure out what I was doing wrong.


----------



## lala.malia

Thank you for the info! I was about to drive myself insane trying to find it!!


----------



## TommyMac_DisneyEdition

lala.malia said:


> Thank you for the info! I was about to drive myself insane trying to find it!!



Hah, me too.  I _was_ driving myself crazy.....


----------



## J9melissa

Thank you!


----------



## Carlos A Cabrera

Thanks, i kept wondering how its done. lol


----------



## dontbunrthepig41

thanks !!


----------



## Catherine Valadez

lovetoscrap said:


> *NEW POSTERS must have at least 10 posts in order to add an Avatar or Signature to their profiles.  After your 10th post there is also a time delay before these options will be available (usually about 30-60 mintues)*
> 
> When these features have been enabled you will be able to hover over your username in the upper right corner and see options for Avatar and Signature .
> 
> For assistance with these or any other Technical "how do I" questions please read the FAQ here on the Welcome Board >>***FAQ's***<< incl. AVATARS, SIGS,  FINDING YOUR POSTS etc or post your questions to the Technical Support Board .
> 
> Please do not just post randomly to increase your post count. We have plenty of threads all over the boards that you can contribute to and be able to increase your post count.


Useful! Thanks


----------



## Mikey15

Glad I found this thread. Here I was wondering "Why won't it let me add an Avatar?"


----------



## soarin2018

This was so helpful, thank you!


----------



## ShadowCross

Exactly what I was looking to find out. Thank you for this post!


----------



## Aubrie

Thank you! I was wondering why I couldn’t add an avatar!


----------



## ILuvDisney78

Thanks!


----------



## cmorrison87

Great info!


----------



## Babacuss

Thanks! no more lurking for me then


----------



## CatyR

Good to know!


----------



## Emily Moretti

Thanks for the info


----------



## REINALDO MONTANO

I'm specting to have a lot of new oportunities in this web page. I can see there is a lot of info around there.


----------



## MJJK

saratriceratops said:


> Thanks! Really helpful info!!


Thanks


----------



## ewrtomco

I am a long time follower of the podcast also DVC  member hoping to go to the event with my Mother and sister


----------



## ewrtomco

Sorry posted to the wrong thread.  First timer here getting used to the boards.


----------



## GoingSince1990

Thanks for the info. I was scratching my head about the avatar thing until I saw this thread!


----------



## JenniferS89

Thank you! I had no idea why I was unable to add an avatar! lol


----------



## REINALDO MONTANO

Is it a good idea to visit twice the avatar attraction? Is it really different at day than at night? Any recommendation


----------



## RollTideinMD

Thanks!


----------



## Chazon

Thank you!!


----------



## Dragonflydoll

thanks


----------



## candle_head

Just booked our trip on Friday! Looking forward to using these boards outside of Facebook


----------



## a_ashbiez

Thank you! Was trying to figure out why I kept getting an error!


----------



## ID_Dismom

Thanks for the info!!


----------



## Engineeringbella

Aha!  Now it makes sense why i couldn't find the place to add my signature!


----------



## TheHill’s

Thanks for the info.


----------



## Randy Laguna

its been over 2 hours since i hit 10 post and i still can't pm or add avatar. please help


----------



## MDHoss

Just curious as i was a member before this went into place and i have both currently how do i change them as i am just now back to actively planning and on here again? do i need to wait to change them after my 10th post and the option is there then?


----------



## siskaren

MDHoss said:


> Just curious as i was a member before this went into place and i have both currently how do i change them as i am just now back to actively planning and on here again? do i need to wait to change them after my 10th post and the option is there then?



Yes, the option to edit your signature and avatar will show up after your 10th post (give it 30 to 60 minutes).


----------



## MDHoss

siskaren said:


> Yes, the option to edit your signature and avatar will show up after your 10th post (give it 30 to 60 minutes).


thank you. lol. thought i was loosing my mind and just not seeing it as an option.


----------



## Reinshar

Thanks for the post!  Appreciated


----------



## Kbosch

Should have read this first.  Just spent more time than I would care to admit trying to figure out how to change my pic.


----------



## JoshCLT

Thanks!


----------



## Tim-o-Finland

Thanks for info.


----------



## llcole111

I have been a member a long time, just never really posted.


----------



## boojiboo

I posted my 10th comment last night and still can't add an avatar or signature...do I have to start 10 threads, or is 10 comments sufficient?


----------



## Tim-o-Finland

I takes a while after 10th post till you can add avatar. For me it took about 2 hours. But I can see yours now  So its working.


----------



## boojiboo

Tim-o-Finland said:


> I takes a while after 10th post till you can add avatar. For me it took about 2 hours. But I can see yours now  So its working.



Yup! It took until yesterday, but not long after I posted here.


----------



## catherinedoe

Thanks!


----------



## Ensusieasm

What are “trophy points” ? And, more importantly, how did I earn 113 of them?


----------



## DisneySoul

Oh, that explains a lot! Should have started here first but was too excited to dive in, haha.


----------



## DisneyDayDreamin71

very helpful section for newbies!


----------



## erzses

Oh, this explains why I couldn't change my signature or avatar! It's been so long since I've done anything but lurk, my post count must have gotten reset.


----------



## Chrisizzle

Thanks for the info on needing 10 posts to create an avatar.

In other news, this is my 9th post. Almost there!!!


----------



## Tefy82

Thanks


----------



## BoardwalkGlenn

Thanks for the info about the avatar. I'll get there soon.


----------



## TongaToast21

thanks! was scratching my head


----------



## MsT82

I have ten but I think it takes a while to update from what I’ve read.

Ahhhh I’ll have an avatar soon hopefully


----------



## Chris Hamm

Appreciate the info, thanks!


----------



## Lokik

And here I was wondering why can't I change my avatar.


----------



## trixiedust23

Good to know, I thought I was missing something!


----------



## Jiminy76

Good to know.


----------



## Mandy-madness

Ahhhh ok lol now I feel silly for sending in a question when the answer was here all along hehe


----------



## Mandy-madness

Mur said:


> lol. I should have looked here before spending half an hour trying to figure out where to edit my avatar and signature.


Lol I did the same exact thing


----------



## MickeyManic

Thank you for this


----------



## Princess Perfection

Very helpful, thank you.


----------



## lastone

Glad to have the info. Guess I'll to post in a hurry. My signature is sadly out of date!


----------



## MickeyBarMike

Thanks for the tips


----------



## Tompson999

Thank you


----------



## Horizons—1

Thank you for this info!


----------



## 2 Pinks

Add me to the list of "I should have come here first before spending an hour trying to get them to work!"


----------



## Taylor90

Thanks for the information!


----------



## Eudora Deveraux

Thank you for the info! I was wondering how to change my avatar...this is why its always good to read the welcome threads


----------



## GoJetsGo

Thanks!


----------



## TinkAriel111

How do I get my previous pre-trip report to come off my signature. I am not working on that one anymore and want it gone. I also need to know how to add my current report.


----------



## Hiskesa

Thank you!


----------



## EvilQueen~16

Thanks for this thread, great information.


----------



## LittleJen

Thank you for the helpful info


----------



## raunq12

Thanks for the info!


----------



## raunq12

Do replies count as posts?


----------



## backybri

Thank you so much for answering my question! Can't wait to post pictures and have an avatar


----------



## Matt and Emma

Mandy-madness said:


> Lol I did the same exact thing



me too


----------



## ofmouseandman

Thanks! This is really helpful!


----------



## Suzanne 718

Thank you this was helpful!


----------



## RYAN1987M

Awesome and very helpful - thanks!


----------

